# Zappa's new stuff and a thank you!(with pics)



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Ruth, I want to thank you for the suggestion of the harness. It came in today and I took his leather collar off and put his harness on. His magnetic collar came in today too so once I get his tags changed over, he will have that on. It is extremely light so I think it will feel alot better for him.
GSD10, thank you for the bed website. As soon as I took it out of the box Zappa was on it. He loves it and I'm hoping it helps out.
The adequan comes in this week but we will not start the injections until Zappa's next appointment on the 23rd so the vet can show me how to do the injections. I will keep you guys all informed.
Also, thank you everyone who has given me great advice. If it wasn't for you guys, Zappa would probably still be on the wrong food and the wrong equipment and not doing as well.

Zappa's new harness. He looks beautiful in blue!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Hey, that's a spiffy color!!! Max's is orange, Indy's yellow









Do you have a link for the collar?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Looking good!









Chama's was black. I don't think they had all of the those choices when I got it or maybe I was just being practical b/c she always loved to roll.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Here's the link for the collar and the magnetic bed. Zappa fits in the small size (his neck is thin) but I wish I had ordered him a medium for a little more play room. The medium has 6 magnets.

http://www.magnetictherapymagnets.com/magneticdogcollar.html


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Is the chest piece adjustable? I'm wondering if this would be good for a husky?


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

There are 10 different sizes and they are adjustable around the underside. Here is the website compliments of Ruth (thanks Ruth!):
http://www.pawlickers.com/products/gear/harnesses/comfortflex-sport
Zappa really likes it. I think he finds it much more comfortable and "free" feeling.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Great website. My little fatty outgrew his webmaster harness.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

They don't adjust at the chest though, which kinda sucks.

Does Steele pull at all?

(Thanks for the magnetic link!!)


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

He thinks that every walk is off to the races!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

It does kinda suck that the chest doesn't adjust because Zappa is very narrow chested now. But other than that, it really seems to be a comfortable fit for him.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

jaggirl, Max is hard to fit, but his harness fits him really well. It's Indy that I actually have the problem with for the fit!



> Originally Posted By: LJsMomHe thinks that every walk is off to the races!


For better control, I use this on Max around here: 
http://www.fordogtrainers.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=19
though it does slide to the side a bit.

But the harness that Zappa is wearing, is more comfortable, and I prefer using that if I'm able, or if he is going to be running a lot.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I was given a link for one very similar but Texas is so hot (over 100) that I wanted something nice and light weight that wouldn't cover so much. When we go to Washington next year, that one would probably be good, but the heat is a killer down here this year!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Chama did her share of pulling (especially when she saw a squirrel or a person with a treat!) but it held up very well for her. It is also super lightweight and dries quickly.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Zappa doesn't tend to pull too much. He is VERY laid back and likes to go slow (except for fetch lol). I'm hoping this works well for him because he does seem alot more comfortable without the heavy collar pulling on him.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

You can wrap the leash around the front of the chest in situations where you need a bit more, uh, "steering". Then it operates much like a front clip harness.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

He looks wonderful!!! All spiffed up in his new gear!!!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I ordered magnetic collar for Max today, since he has neck issues. Also a bracelet for me, since I have wrist problems and "blackberry thumb".....will have to report back, we can compare notes!

Btw, I do have a magnetic bed for Indy -- I seem to recall it helping once I got it, but that's been years ago. I have a magnet mattress pad. I always feel crummy when I take it off for awhile.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

He seems to really like his bed so we will see how it goes.


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

Yah!! So happy to hear and see that Zappa's goods have come in and he is enjoying the bed!! What a handsome fella







Mas has had is mag bed for about a year and a half and still loves it!!

Lisa...I may need to invest in a mag wrist band for my BB thumb too


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: GSD10Lisa...I may need to invest in a mag wrist band for my BB thumb too


It seems to help a little bit -- not leaps and bounds though!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

He is definately enjoying the bed. He will even stay downstairs to sleep on it and he has always come to my room at bedtime. But, at least he is comfortable.


----------

